# Top Of The Heap



## Rob Fisher (13/7/14)

Rip reviews the PlumeVeil RDA... he loves it more than life itself... and of course after this review it's out of stock everywhere!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/14)

Released the video today... sold out!


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (13/7/14)

Did any local vendors have this in stock? (Know of any vendors that sell this locally?) I'd love to get my hands on an Infinite version of this Atty


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> Did any local vendors have this in stock? (Know of any vendors that sell this locally?) I'd love to get my hands on an Infinite version of this Atty


 
Nope... it's only available at Vapour DNA and it's sold out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... it's only available at Vapour DNA and it's sold out.


Not just that, the gold plated one that he reviewed is not even on the list of attys from VaporDNA. It is only the plain SS one and its going for $115 (when in stock of course).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

@JakesSA will you be getting this in, if so I would like to order 1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

